# Haunt stench/fragrance



## The_Real_Zipperneck (Oct 21, 2009)

Ever year I do a small haunt at our residence... and every year I wonder how I can make the overall experience better.

Has anybody come up with some kind of (relatively) nasty fragrance or stench for their haunt? Decaying flesh, putrid stew, sewergas vomit... ?

I have some "liquid ass" - but that may be going overboard a bit... I don't want people thinking I'm not a "potty-trained" monster.

All serious input is welcome.

Zipperneck


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Sinister scents- http://shop.dreamreapers.com/
They've been out for a couple years now. Aslo Halloween Asylum carries a fog machine scents, graveyard & haunted house mold......$6.00 for 2 small viles,each will treat 1 gal fog juice per vile. ( On sale now til 11/9 $3.00ea pack )Haven't tried Halloween Asylums,.....


----------



## The_Real_Zipperneck (Oct 21, 2009)

Tnx Dark Lord


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Pumpkinrot uses Darkcandles.com, they have some cool scents. I almost bought some tealights this year but the shipping seemed kind of high. They are supposed to have a strong scent.


----------

